# My own MAC counter and news on new MAC Carry All Bag and the Cologne Store



## Miss_Behave (Mar 2, 2006)

I GOT MY OWN MAC COUNTER !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Today the first MAC counter opened in my town I and was sooooooooo excited!!! Normally I order over the phone from a freestanding store and I'm so happy to be able to see all the products IRL now. 
I'm still happy, but it was a bit of a let down too, because they don't have all the products. No 272 brush, no 187 brush, no bitter e/s and I didn't see paints and shadesticks. I really hope this will change but the SA said no that's normal (I don't wanna believe her though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Anyway I got some news also, because I asked if they have the Carry All Bag (no they don't) and the lady said that the bag will be released in other colors than black this year!! I can remember Magenta and Olive forgot the other two

And for the girls who live near Köln: the freestandig store (I order from via phone) will turn into a Pro Store in April!


----------



## litlaur (Mar 2, 2006)

The counters I go to have shadesticks and paints, usually behind displays, but they're there.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 3, 2006)

our counters usually have paints and shadesticks out but CCBs behind the displays.


----------



## cookie fan (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow, sounds great!
I'm every day in Cologne, that´s going to be hard for me.
The little Mac Counter in Douglas also don´t have some products too.
Last month i would buy the 187 brush but they don´t have it and are not going to sell it.
But 10 minutes by food i´m at the other Mac Store - i love Cologne


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 3, 2006)

oh I envy you so much! I really like the SA there, they are sooo nice and helpful! 
I wish I could go there more often but it's 350 km away from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but hey, I'll just spend all my money on my new counter and maybe they turn it into a store


----------



## Pili (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Silvana, that's great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I have to convince my SO to go to Köln LMAO!


----------

